

SteamVR: Room-scale VR world - cpeterso
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2015/06/steamvr-the-room-scale-vr-world-that-feels-like-an-imax-in-your-house/

======
hyperion2010
I was thinking back the other day and realized that a VR version of Myst or a
game like it where there are defined transitions that jump and don't require
full locomotion could be absolutely amazing VR experiences. Probably would
need some updated puzzles though.

~~~
tgb
The original creators of Myst are making a spiritual successor
([https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyaninc/obduction](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyaninc/obduction)).
The kickstarter got to the Oculus Rift support funding tier. They will
probably include a Myst-style movement system since that existed in Myst V
which also had free-form movement in a 3D environment. I'm really hoping this
game pans out to be good.

------
erik14th
It's a pretty bold claim to say 0% sickness as even old fashioned games can
make a lot of people feel nausea[0].

[0] [http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/dec/19/video-
ga...](http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/dec/19/video-games-makes-
me-sick)

~~~
acous
The article you cited describes games that feature 2d projection of artificial
3d movement that doesn't correspond with the signals coming in to our
vestibular system. The same is even more true for VR experiences -- artificial
movement that doesn't match what we feel causes nausea for many. The reason
Valve can claim 0% sickness is that they're only talking about experiences
that don't generate mixed signals, where the player's position in the real
world matches 1:1 with the virtual perspective, so that sense mismatch
sensation never has reason to trigger.

------
TD-Linux
I really hope the SteamVR hardware includes a documented hardware interface,
rather than the proprietary libovr of Oculus.

------
drivingmenuts
Awesome. How's it work for people with glasses?

~~~
zaroth
Wear contacts? Even if not all the time, disposable single use contacts are
cheap, comfortable, and probably a requirement if you are farsighted and want
to experience this.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Nearsighted and contacts are very uncomfortable for me. Also, astigmatism.

So, yeah. I'm screwed.

~~~
quotedmycode
Yeah, imagine my surprise when I saw that google was working on those hand
gestures radar things and then my disappointment when i realized that I can't
do any of those gestures because of peripheral neuropathy. My thumb on my
right hand has limited mobility, so hopefully it will be able to pick up my
half-assed attempts to mimic the movements or i'll be screwed.

